# New Years Race Weekend at the Summit



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Summit Raceway will be hosting its annual New Years On-Road Race january 1 & 2. The raceway opens saturday at 9am and we will be running 4 heats starting at 2pm that day. Then sunday we will be running 3 heats and the main and the raceway will also again open at 9am with racing to start at noon. The fee for the entire weekend will be $15.00 and there will be door prizes to be given away on sunday. There will be classes I/12, Touring, Formula 1, and 1/18. You will not want to miss this one as we always have the areas top racers to help us bring in the new year here at the summit. For more information comtact us at 483-3939 or 471-2722. Also you can visit our website at http://www.summitrcraceway.com/ Looking forward to seeing you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Watch the website at our new address www.summitrcraceway.com for more info and an entry form coming soon.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

The fee for additional classes will be $5.00 each.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I will be there with my F1

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Count me in for touring car and F1.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I think the 12 mod and stock classes will have a lot of quality competition in both classes as well. Maybe Pimped-accord will show if he's not passed out somewhere.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Ben - you have a PM


----------



## C. Oldfield (May 25, 2004)

I will be there with the TC3 and if it's running the F-1


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget the New Year's Race at Summit Raceway. Only $15 for 7 heats and a main over 2 days. That's right... 7 heats...4 heats on Saturday, 3 heats and a main on Sunday. If you can't make it both days, just drop in Sunday and still get 3 heats and the mains, and a chance at door prizes.
Our weekly racing this Sunday was great! The top 4 racers in 1/12 scale stock all finished on the lead lap, separated by just over 3 seconds, first to fourth! The top 4 racers in 1/12 scale modified also were all running on the lead lap, with the top 3 finishing within 2.4 seconds! Great racing this weekend.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

*PDF Entry Form Available*

A flyer/entry form for the New Year's Race at Summit Raceway is available for download and printing on-line. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/New_Years_Race_2005.pdf


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

I hope to be running 1/12 mod  It has been really close and FUN. Hopefully Santa brings me some good toys.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

I will be there running 1/12 mod or stock we will see how it goes but I have recieved some of the giveaways so it should be a great race and some cool free stuff 

Tracey


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

A whole lot of qualifiers!! Gonna be fun!! :thumbsup:

Ron


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> I hope to be running 1/12 mod  It has been really close and FUN. Hopefully Santa brings me some good toys.


 Brad, I want to read the edited stuff. :freak:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Fergie, Can I use your tire truer on Sunday....


Steve


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

dragrace said:


> Fergie, Can I use your tire truer on Sunday....
> 
> 
> Steve


Of course. You don't even have to ask. I always have it with me. Whats mine is yours and yours is mine. Make sure Lori reads this!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Ron,
Jake wants to come up and race with you guys. Do you think there will be a Mod TC class? We will be there around 9 AM. Save us a spot.

Tell Cleveland Merry Christmas and keep an eye on that mechanic.

Dean


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Ron

Had a great time Sunday. DavidL dominated all day. I'm working on the car already for this weekend. Should be fun....

Steve


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Ron,

Lori said she will keep your message in mind when the mall opens on Saturday!!!!!

Steve


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

3 more days, I can't wait


----------

